# Snowy walk with Piper the Corgi



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Love this shot




Dem bootays




Little fox


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks like fun! Great pics!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

TheDarkestMinds said:


> Looks like fun! Great pics!


Thanks! The weather has finally been nice enough where we can take long leisurely walks.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Haha in the first pic it looks like Ryker is saying "Mom, this thing keeps biting my ankles D:" hahaha

Great photos. Ryker is, as usual, the best at making puppy dog eyes! And of course, corgis are ALWAYS cute


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Haha in the first pic it looks like Ryker is saying "Mom, this thing keeps biting my ankles D:" hahaha
> 
> Great photos. Ryker is, as usual, the best at making puppy dog eyes! And of course, corgis are ALWAYS cute


Thanks! Piper is such a fun little dog.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Ryker is sooo handsome! I don't think I've ever seen a redbone in real life.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> Ryker is sooo handsome! I don't think I've ever seen a redbone in real life.


 Thank you! I had never seen one IRL before we went to visit his breeder. I know of 12 dogs within a 10 mile radius, almost all from the same breeder. I found them all through facebook and instagram, I have never seen one out and about. I think that's because they all live in rural locations.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

What beautiful guys - I have such an admiration thing for Ryker. 

It ALMOSt makes me miss the snow. ALMOST.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

The look on Ryker's face in pic #2 looks like he's saying "Mummy, why did the other dog have to come with us?"


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> What beautiful guys - I have such an admiration thing for Ryker.
> 
> It ALMOSt makes me miss the snow. ALMOST.


Thanks you!  I want the snow to be GONE. I was done with it the first big storm. Thankfully, the trails had been packed down from snowmobiles, but the fields are useless because the snow is up to your waist. 

The other day we brought Ryker and Gypsy out on long lines and of course, Gypsy goes straight to a patch of brush and gets stuck. So I try to walk to her through the snow and one of my legs sinks in, I'm just a torso sticking out of the snow now, Ryker runs over and starts jumping on my head. I'm screaming obscenities because I'm stuck and wrapped up in leashes, Gypsy is screaming, and Ryker is biting me. SO had to come and get me. So...yup done with the snow.



missc89 said:


> The look on Ryker's face in pic #2 looks like he's saying "Mummy, why did the other dog have to come with us?"


Haha he really likes her though. We made sure they got their zoomies out in the yard before we went on our walk.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I can just imagine you stuck in snow up to your waist with one dog barking like mad trying to get untangled and the other one is just bouncing like 'IS THIS HELPING!?'


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

jade5280 said:


> Thanks you!  I want the snow to be GONE. I was done with it the first big storm. Thankfully, the trails had been packed down from snowmobiles, but the fields are useless because the snow is up to your waist.
> 
> The other day we brought Ryker and Gypsy out on long lines and of course, Gypsy goes straight to a patch of brush and gets stuck. So I try to walk to her through the snow and one of my legs sinks in, I'm just a torso sticking out of the snow now, Ryker runs over and starts jumping on my head. I'm screaming obscenities because I'm stuck and wrapped up in leashes, Gypsy is screaming, and Ryker is biting me. SO had to come and get me. So...yup done with the snow.


ROFL - that's one of those things you just can't make up!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> ROFL - that's one of those things you just can't make up!


It wasn't funny at the time, but I had to laugh about it after. I didn't help that SO laughed for a good 2 minutes before he actually helped get Ryker off me and dig me out of the snow lol.



missc89 said:


> I can just imagine you stuck in snow up to your waist with one dog barking like mad trying to get untangled and the other one is just bouncing like 'IS THIS HELPING!?'


I'm pretty sure Ryker's intention wasn't at all helpful. It was more like a lion seeing the weak antelope in the herd and going in for the kill.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

jade5280 said:


> I'm pretty sure Ryker's intention wasn't at all helpful. It was more like a lion seeing the weak antelope in the pack and going in for the kill.


I'm not trying to sound mean, because I am probably going to be in your situation (or one worse) one day that I will gladly share with you all, but that just makes it 10x funnier.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

missc89 said:


> I'm not trying to sound mean, because I am probably going to be in your situation (or one worse) one day that I will gladly share with you all, but that just makes it 10x funnier.


 Oh I know, you'll get yours. Ahahahaha!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hahaha we're all such a supportive bunch, I love it


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> I'm pretty sure Ryker's intention wasn't at all helpful. It was more like a lion seeing the weak antelope in the herd and going in for the kill.


Haha, reminds me of the other day when I slipped and fell into some *really* deep snow and had a tough time getting back up(nothing to "push" on because there was just *more snow* under me) and Chester realized "He can't get up, I CAN LICK HIS FACE ALL I WANT!" and tackled me and started licking me and nibbling on my ears...thanks Chester, thanks for the help.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

DGerry said:


> Haha, reminds me of the other day when I slipped and fell into some *really* deep snow and had a tough time getting back up(nothing to "push" on because there was just *more snow* under me) and Chester realized "He can't get up, I CAN LICK HIS FACE ALL I WANT!" and tackled me and started licking me and nibbling on my ears...thanks Chester, thanks for the help.


Haha yeah pretty much the same. Dogs are evil.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh man, that is great. "The enemy is down, QUICKLY! LICK ITS FACE AND SHOW IT HOW MUCH I LOVE IT!"


----------

